# Vivian is crafting Ironwood Cupboard!!



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

https://turnip.exchange/island/344659bb 

Please sign up through link and leave a comment!! While I do not charge an entry fee, I am looking for people to donate furniture, bells, or clothing for villagers as Dango Island is in the process of decorating. Anything helps!! Please leave tips outside by the airport. I will be in Vivian's house. It is the second row of houses by the airport and the first one you walk into. Reference map. Thank you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Leave through the airport!


----------



## jo_electric (Apr 19, 2020)

Would like to visit!


----------



## Vadim (Apr 19, 2020)

I joined the queue!


----------



## xchristy (Apr 19, 2020)

I would love to visit also


----------



## JoeIsDreaming (Apr 19, 2020)

I joined the queue, #6


----------



## Garrett (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd like to visit please.


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Join the queue! Taking four at a time! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

She is still crafting if anyone wants to join the queue!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Queue is empty for anyone still looking to get the ironwood cupboard DIY!


----------



## Ferluna93 (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello, I would like to visit!!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Join the queue! There aren't many people in it!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm joining


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Error occurred. New dodo code has been made! 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Come join the queue while Vivian is still crafting!!


----------



## kingmog (Apr 19, 2020)

uhhh think i might have glitched the queue, my names on it but i cant leave the list

- Ed


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Oh, okay!! I will take care of it. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## EMLY (Apr 19, 2020)

Joining the queue. I can bring you a Nook Mikes Ticket if that’s alright?


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Omg, that's more than okay! Thank you so much!!


----------



## racatl (Apr 19, 2020)

I'm trying to get in now..


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Queue is empty again if anyone still wants to come!


----------



## Miiko (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I'm omw! I'm bringing some bells as a tip, sorry I don't have anything more exciting


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

It's okay!! Thank you!!!


----------



## SemiJames (Apr 19, 2020)

Just joined the queue, on my way in. 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Thanks for having me!


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Queue is empty again!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



SemiJames said:


> Just joined the queue, on my way in.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020
> 
> Thanks for having me!


And it was my pleasure!


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi, I joined the queue. Thanks!


----------



## Bunlily (Apr 19, 2020)

Omw!! I need to load up my switch, can tip bells. ;3


----------



## Leen (Apr 19, 2020)

Is this still available? :O


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Yes!! Queue is empty again!


----------



## Leen (Apr 19, 2020)

Am I able to join queue then? ^_^


----------



## Cinnamom (Apr 19, 2020)

Of course!! Just click the link! She is still crafting.


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 19, 2020)

Thank you so so much!! Your Island is incredible!


----------



## D i a (Apr 19, 2020)

Hey, dont know of she's still crafting but I'd like to come. It says the link has spoiled when I click it though.


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 19, 2020)

hi! is this still available? ))


----------



## MegBeth (Apr 19, 2020)

Can I visit and get another? I gave mine to my boyfriend


----------



## Pickledsugar (Apr 19, 2020)

I'll join in a moment if still open.


----------



## Aivilo (Apr 19, 2020)

I'd love to come if possible!


----------

